# Looking for the best deal



## VdubDr (Dec 11, 2009)

hello, Iam new to this forum.. Ive been looking around for a 9mm s&m sigma...the best price I found was at a gun show..brand new for 350.00 bucks..unfortunantly I didnt have cash at the time... any suggestions??


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

What is your fascination with the Sigma? For $350 you could find something better used I would think.

IIRC, the Sigma also has the worst trigger, like 10#. 

What will it's use be? Carry, HD, target??

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## BRAD (Dec 7, 2009)

$350 would seem to be a pretty good price, assuming you also get the rebate. I think I paid $400 for my .40 minus rebate. Thus far, I really like it. Trigger doesn't bother me one bit. I don't know what the big deal with the trigger is.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

+1 dosborn. $350 is too much for a Sigma anyways. They can be found online for less than that. There's a shop around here with them for less than $310. Keep looking, welcome to the forum


----------



## AmericanGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not sure where you're located, but if there's an Academy Sports nearby, try them. Ours had the Sigma advertised recently for $299, and there's a $50 rebate, good until the end of this month. Also, you can get some decent deals online, but you have to figure in the transfer fee. Usually the Sigmas go for $299-$350, with the more expensive being the all black Allied Forces model. Yes, they do have a heavy trigger, but that can be made better very easily.


----------

